# Lame 3.100 The instruction is incorrect!



## Elimelech (Jul 10, 2018)

```
# lame -h -b 80 R_2018070.wav audio_01.mp3

Invalid instruction
```

What did the 3.100 version do? Before that, everything worked!


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jul 10, 2018)

This probably means the exe was compiled for a specific intel CPU variant and you are running it on a CPU that doesn't have that capability.  A/V coding makes heavy use of the intel multimedia instructions, of which there are several variants.

You would need to rebuild lame on the target machine to get rid of that error.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 10, 2018)

Also open a PG on bugs might be useful for other people with the same problem.


----------

